# Pendant tape



## RAdams

I picked up some double sided duck tape at wally world today to try with pendants. Worked pretty good. It does stick to the back pretty bad when you peel the pendant off the "mandrel" but otherwise it worked well, and it was fairly cheap, and VERY LOCAL! 

I am going to try it with a piece of corian later. i think it will do better.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Do you have a part number or is it really easy to find?


----------



## markgum

double sided duck tape. AWESOME. I GOTTA get me some of that. :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max

It's over by the spray paint and paint brushes----less than $5.00


----------



## rjwolfe3

Woot I'm off to Wal-mart then.




(Hey, Jeff think I can find a coupon for that)


----------



## SonOfMartin

What other options are there for making pendants.  Turning tape is quite expensive to "just try" making a pendant or two.  What are other folks using?


----------



## JimB

Rockler has the best price on turner's tape. Half the price of other places.


----------



## RAdams

WalMart also has two double sided options in the craft section. they are only 1/2 inch thick tho. one says temporary stick and the other says permanent. 

I dont think the duck tape would work for wood pendants. it leaves too much "sticky" on the back, but i think it will work great for Corian and PR and such.


----------



## hewunch

Some folks use carpet tape. But you will need to use your tailstock more as it is not very sticky or thick.


----------



## saltwein

Carpet tape works like a charm. One needs to take smaller cuts and I try to cut more toward the head stock rather than using side pressure.   

The important thing with carpet tape is to use a lot of pressure when first sticking the piece to the head stock. Never had any problem with it. As a test I turned a piece with a 1/4 inch rim about 2 & 1/2 inches in diameter. I reversed this piece and turned the bottom with it being held at the rim with double faced carpet tape with no tail stock invovement.

Regards, Steve


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

I never tried this.

How about hot melt glue?  

I know a couple of turners whose names I trust that claim they use hot melt glue to stick tenons on bowls. If it works on bowls it should work on pendants.

Let me know if it works.


----------



## rjwolfe3

mmmm I have one of those, will try it this week and see.


----------



## broitblat

Ron in Drums PA said:


> I never tried this.
> 
> How about hot melt glue?
> 
> I know a couple of turners whose names I trust that claim they use hot melt glue to stick tenons on bowls. If it works on bowls it should work on pendants.
> 
> Let me know if it works.


 
I've used hot melt glue to mount bowls, but only on parts that are going to get turned away.  Clean up has been an issue for me otherwise.

  -Barry


----------



## wb7whi

I use yellow glue to glue a square of purpleheart to the glue block. I then glued a piece of redheart to the purple heart, also with yellow glue. Came back the next day and turned the broach and when I parted it off I left about 1/8 inch purple heart on as a backing. Then cleaned up the surface of the remaining purple heart and glued another piece of redheart on. Can get about three broaches from one 3/4 piece of purpleheart. 
Of course, subsititute the wood of your choice.


----------



## RAdams

I took a piece of Corian 1/2 inch thick, and drilled a hole in the center and tapped it to fit my stopper mandrel. then i drilled and tapped two other holes for decorating and string hole.Now, i just put a little piece of the double duck tape on their, and go to work.


----------



## hilltopper46

I ordered Rocklers wood turners tape Sunday (7/5) and arrived in my mailbox this noon.  Free shipping in the US until July 12 with promo code V9771. The tape is item number 50492 for $9.99 (US).


----------



## rjwolfe3

Thanks for the heads up Tony, I may have to do that.


----------



## RAdams

I been using this two sided duck tape, and it works great! I have learned if you scrape it off of the "mandrel" first, it is much easier to get it all off of the pendant when you can peel it off with your hands.  I think i paid $4.50 for it, and didnt have to wait. In fact, with my new scraping technique, i think it would even work for wood. Anyway, just wanted to add my thoughts on it now that i have had a chance to make a couple 5 pendants with it.


----------



## Woodlvr

Ron, I sent you a couple of pms with no answer so it dawned on me that maybe you do not see your pms. Please disregard them. I was looking for some 1" width double side tape and someone suggested that you may still sell it.


----------



## RDH79

*Duct Tape*

I found the double sided ducttape at Olies. A discount chain aound this area.There is a little give to it but holds really well. It was only $1.99 a roll. Same stuff from walmart


----------



## Woodlvr

Thanks Rich.  I will have to go to W-Mart and check it out.


----------



## MrPukaShell

Has anyone tried a Vacuum Chuck?  I would think that would be the best set up if you already had one.  The cost for doing a few pendants would not prohibit, but it could push you over the edge if you were thinking of getting one.  That is going to be my next project as soon as I put away a few more quarters.

What do you think?


----------



## seawolf

Question Mrpukashell with a hole in the pendant won't it be hard to pull a vacuum?
Just a thought, Mark


----------



## juteck

I've used a vacuum chuck on smaller disks (1.5" D), used for Christmas gift tags -- sharp tools, light cut, and lots of patience trying to find the little frisbies when they take off. It works, but you don't have alot of surface area to really make good contact. For these pendants, it would work to true up the back face, and do the initial shaping of the front face to make the disk -- after that, you'd have to come up with another way to hold it to put the hole through it -- the hole would release the vacuum, and release the disk.



MrPukaShell said:


> Has anyone tried a Vacuum Chuck?  I would think that would be the best set up if you already had one.  The cost for doing a few pendants would not prohibit, but it could push you over the edge if you were thinking of getting one.  That is going to be my next project as soon as I put away a few more quarters.
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## Gary Max

Heck I make my own Vac chucks-----just use a 3/4 inch hole to hold the pendent.
I made one for eggs---works just fine.
We will stick with tape---:biggrin:---makes less noise than a vac pump.


----------



## KenV

Most of tape residues (all of the duct tape and the several types of double stick tape I have used) clean up with mineral spirits (paint thinner) and allow finishing of woods without problems after allowing the mineral spirits to evaporate.


----------



## SonOfMartin

I bought some carpet tape at the local home emporium.  Stuff is r-e-a-l sticky and works very well.  So far I haven't launched anything nor has the pendant moved at all.  Great stuff.  Enough in a roll to last for hundreds of pendants.  $8


----------

